# Bagseed & Rubbermaid Grow Box



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2007)

Im a man of very few words but plenty of pictures so I will be posting pics of my progress every other day. First set of pics are of my grow box. I will include construction details also.






^I aligned the inside of the Box with reflective Mylar^





^Built my own Cfl Hood out of a cardboard box and more Mylar^










^Suspended the Light from the lid of the box^





^Cut out hole on side for fan/exhaust^





^Every Grow Box needs a fan for air circulation^

and thats it for the grow box!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2007)

^I start my seedlings off in Jiffy Cube #7 Peat Pellets^





^When they get older Im planting in Miracle Gro Moisture Control Potting Mix^





^Since my soil mix is already ferted I will only be feeding this Miracle grow 15-30-15 Blooming Fertilizer^

Time to get started!


----------



## bigtdawg1234 (Feb 23, 2007)

looks good man, ima newb also but i heard that miracle grow ph is 5.0 so you might wanna make sure ur ph is gonna be alright


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2007)

I germinated by first lightly sanding the seeds with a nail file for approximately 30 seconds - 1 minute. I do this by taking about 5 seeds, make a cup with my hand place the seeds in the "cup" and lightly rub the file over them.

_Some seeds needs to have the surface of their shells scratched or nicked inorder to wake the seed up from its sleeping period called dormancy. once water gets into the scratch it triggers hormones that causes the seed to awake and begin germination._

Next I soak the seeds in a cup of water. I simply get a coffee mug, fill it half way with melted snow, or rain water and sit it on top of my surround sound amp, which keeps it warm. I only leave them in there until most of them have sunk to the bottom. When I have a good feeling that most of them will sprout then I use the paper towel method to germinate seedlings.

_I use a coffee mug bcuz it stores heat better than other types of cups, and I use melted snow bcuz, well hey its wintertime in Ohio and we got plenty of free snow, so why not?_

My germination method is not different than what you would read -
2 paper towels, 2 plates...
I fold one paper towel in half and sit it on the plate. I take the coffee mug thats halfway full of rain water and seeds and dump half the water on the paper towel, pick out the seeds with a spoon and set them in a circle on the paper towel...
I then take the other paper towel, fold it in half and simply place it overtop of the seeds, I lightly sprinkle the remaining water over it just until i start to see the form of the seeds thru the paper towel..if I added too much I'll just add another folded paper towel to the top layer, but the important point is to make sure the paper towels are fairly damp..and then I put the other plate on top.

_I stick that next to the vent in my room bcuz seeds only need to be at room temp to germinate..10*deg too low and its too cold...10*deg too high and they'll probably cook!_

and after the taproot sticks out about 1/4 of an inch I plant into my jiffy cubes, and place the cubes into the "jiffy dome" with the lid on it for humidity. I stick that next to my heat vent so its constantly just above room temp, and wait...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2007)

^this is what I got 24 hrs later^

Plant A





^all 4 of my sprouts had cotyl's and a very tiny pair of true leaves^

Plant B





^but they're survivors!!^


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2007)

bigtdawg1234 said:


> looks good man, ima newb also but i heard that miracle grow ph is 5.0 so you might wanna make sure ur ph is gonna be alright


actually the ph is closer to 6.5...
_Miracle Gro is composed of 60% Peat moss, 25% Perlite, 14.58% forest products compost (coir fiber and wetting agents), .21% Nitrogen, .07% calcium phosphate, and .14% potassium sulfate..and of course everyone knows that peat moss is pretty much neutral on the PH scale..if this were years ago when they used "soil" in miracle gro I probably wouldnt have used it_...but I trust that my girls will be fine in that. But thx 4 the concern


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2007)

less than 12 hours later and look how much my babies have grown!..I also notice that the white root was sticking out of the bottom of the jiffy pellet, so I decided to go ahead and plant them in 6" pots full of MG moisture control potting mix.

Plant B






Plant A


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 23, 2007)

Lookin good. keep it going. Remember the hard part for the next three weeks or so will be keeping your hands off the plants. Concentrate on providing a balance of the 7 things plants need to thrive. Keep it positive. VV


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2007)

I love watching them grow...check out the true leaves

Plant C






Plant A






Plant B


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Lookin good. keep it going. _Remember the hard part for the next three weeks or so will be keeping your hands off the plants._ Concentrate on providing a balance of the 7 things plants need to thrive. Keep it positive. VV


VV I couldnt have made it this far without your guidance, so I give a great thanks to you. I'll be sure to do my best to help them thrive!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 25, 2007)

Quick pic update after their first watering today...even the smallest one is showing some good growth. 

Plant A






Plant B












Plant C






Plant D


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 25, 2007)

My Plants are on a 24/0 Light cycle. 
I am feeding them co2 by mixing Vinnegar and Baking Soda. 
Temp stays at 77*F 
Humidity was 48% for first couple days, but I sat a glass of water in there to raise it now its at 59% RH
Soil PH 6.7
(Rain)Water PH 6.9


----------



## Firsttimerrr (Feb 25, 2007)

all i have to say is wow, your plants are rollin!!!! 
A and B are growing super fast, but C looks like its dieing
Nice work


----------



## g00sEgg (Feb 25, 2007)

Eh...c isn't dying...just recovering, i think she'll pull through


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 25, 2007)

New Growth since my last pics this morning:

Plant A











Plant B












Plants C & D Both are "late sprouters"..they did everything later than A&B. C&D were both smaller seeds, they dropped their shells later, and their cotyl's opened up later also. and if U notice, they both have one little cotyl and one big cotyl, and that wouldve been an issue if I didnt keep my lights so close, but I had them just close enough so that the plants didnt have to stretch and if U look you can clearly see the growth in C & D


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 25, 2007)

Firsttimerrr said:


> all i have to say is wow, your plants are rollin!!!!
> A and B are growing super fast, but C looks like its dieing
> Nice work


Plant C 3 Days Ago






Plant C 2 Days Ago






Plant C 1 Day Ago






Plant C Now










^^See the little light green "nubby" thing in the middle, thats new growth, its growing its second set of leaves.


----------



## g00sEgg (Feb 25, 2007)

Lookin good spittin...keep it up!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 25, 2007)

thank you both for your responses + rep to both of U!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 27, 2007)

No pix this update, I gotta get ready for this interview Im going on. 
But I raised the humidity to 65% and these babies really took off going! I dunno if its common, but my soil seems to dry out quickly thanks to the fans and lights..does watering every 3-4 days sound normal? I get so excited and wanna add some nutes to the water just to see if they will grow faster, but im trying to remember..patience pays off in the end..
I'll post new pix after my interview


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 28, 2007)

for some reason the tips of my plants are curling up, crunchy and browning..i did a little research and found a couple causes for this

1. Nute burn
2. Lights too close
3. Poor air circulation
4. pH too high or low

i immediately thought "something's wrong with the MG, but if there are too much nute in here then i should just be able to do a flush right? well the MG might be too acidic pH-wise also...well my tap water is 8.0.."

so i decided to flush with tap water, took the book from under my plants which dropped them another inch away from the light and set the fan speed up to the next level.

all these changes are gonna cause them to stretch majorly in all directions, which is kinda what im going for..

i'll update u guys 2morrow with pics n all, my gf stopped over today after my interview (which went ok....nothing promising) so we decided to roll a nice fatty and chill for the night, and nothing comes b4 the misses.
thats it 4 the night peace..
and if theres something else that could be wrong feel free to give any advice, or if there are any other solutions, comments or questions ask away...
thx 4 stoppin by..
S4$


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 28, 2007)

I could be wrong but it could be the vinager, i heard your spoz to use Yeast,Sugar,water. for your homemade c02.

i use CO2 Boost - All-natural CO2 Generators for the purpose of CO2 enrichment and air fertilzation that shit works the best, but your plants are looking very nice mate! keep it up.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 28, 2007)

TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> I could be wrong but it could be the vinager, i heard your spoz to use Yeast,Sugar,water. for your homemade c02..


very well..I'll take the vinegar/baking soda out..I read somewhere its not manditory at this stage anyways..

after doing everything I did last night the plants look the same as far as the color goes, but I saw a lot of new growth develop in a few short hours...the way the leaves were curled made me believe it was the lights that were having some type of affect on the plants..it sorta looks like when you have a piece of paper under the light too long and the paper starts to "cup" up and dry kinda crispy...
its good to see that this hasnt slown the growth very much, I see a lot of stretching too now that I moved the lights a little further away..

pics of the new growth below...

Plant A





Plant A is growing fine, just hit a little growth spurt, now Plant A is the largest of the bunch.

Plant C





Plant C has a little burn on the edges, luckily i rescued this one before it was too late..lots of stretching going on with this one also.
Plant D





Plant D was the runt of the group, but this one also hit a spurt and is now larger than Plant C! 

I know the burns arent nute burn, bcuz they're too brown, and the browning wasnt sudden, it happened over a course of days, not yellowing and curling that happened after a feeding, and nute burn usually curls *down*, these are curling *up* ...like they're stretching for light and turning brown... Plant B's case was so sever I had to give it its own post...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 28, 2007)

This was after I gave them a flush, so dont mind the leaves being droopy, they should pick up in a little while...

Plant B





I see so many journals where the plants 'shed' their first set of leaves, they turn yellow and just fall off the plant, after that the plant blooms like never before! hopefully this is one of those cases






Close up shot of one of her leaves, again this is only happening on 2 of her leaves but its still got me worried






Still lots of new stuff happening...lets me know that this hasnt stunted the growth very much






this is a shot of the "cupping up" going on with her, lets me believe she was curling or "rolling" as some tomato farmers call it bcuz of the light being too close






a shot of her other leaf

has anyone ever seen this before? am I rightly assuming its bcuz of the light? let me know if I should worry and start off another seedling..

all comments are welcome.
pz


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks to VV again I saw one of his posts with this link in it
HEAT STRESS
so right now Im 99% positive that what I have is due to heat stress by my CFL's..I must've had these babies pretty close lol...well they always said get them as close as you can lol...didnt mean to fry the little lady..anyways, I got them about 3-4 inches away from the light, they gonna do a lot more stretching, but Im not worried about that right now, as long as they keep growing at this rate Im gonna keep a smile on my face...
pz


----------



## hearmenow (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck with the grow man! Looking forward to reading lots more.


----------



## SleepyBuds (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'm definitely gonna follow this this grow. I have two growing underneath my bathroom sink right now and I'd like to maximize the effect of the light by making a box. After seeing your box, I'm pretty sure I'm going to do it exactly like that. I don't wanna have to ruin the top to my rubbermaid, and I have plenty of boxes laying around with 5 26 watt 6500K CFLs. It was kinda unclear in the pics to me, how did you have your fan setup exactly? I see the hole in the side of the rubbermaid, is there a hole in the box too? Also, where can you find mylar. Neither Lowe's nor Walmart has any on their websites. Keep up the good work. They're growing a lot faster than mine.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys..


SleepyBuds said:


> It was kinda unclear in the pics to me, how did you have your fan setup exactly? I see the hole in the side of the rubbermaid, is there a hole in the box too? Also, where can you find mylar.


as far as the fans:
I got one 6" fan screwed into the side of the box, and I have two 2" pc fans attached to the "CFL Hood" that I made. I'll post pics of both a little later on.

mylar:
U can get a 3x30 ft roll of emergency blanket (mylar) from home depot for like 2.99



hearmenow said:


> Good luck with the grow man! Looking forward to reading lots more.


thanks I'll try to keep this up to date to please my viewers 

I wanted to attach some comparison shots just so I can see the growth from early this morning up until about 15 minutes ago

Plant A
Older Shot





Newer Shots

















Plant B
Older Shot





Newer Shots





^^Hey the leaves uncurled a little in this shot...u see it?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 1, 2007)

SleepyBuds said:


> It was kinda unclear in the pics to me, how did you have your fan setup exactly? I see the hole in the side of the rubbermaid, is there a hole in the box too? Also, where can you find mylar.


Here are pics of my 3 fans..two 2"pc fans attached to the CFL Hood, and the 6" fan attached over that hole I cut out on the side

























Latest Plant Updates:
It looks like Plant B has recovered nicely from that light stress incident , and again, all I did to correct the problem was immediately gave them a flush and moved the lights a couple inches away. Yesterday I noticed there was a bulge in one of Plant A's leafs so I tried to straighten it out, and once I did that the leaf started splitting up the middle!!   :... so I just left it alone. During the flush I gave them the other night a little bit of soil splashed onto the leaves of Plant A, I rinsed it off to the best of my ability, but it mustve been too late bcuz I have yellow spots exactly where the soil spilled on my babe, but she'll be fine..In a couple days I'm gonna give them a nice flush of tap water again, bcuz they seemed to like that last time and on monday they will be exactly 2 weeks since they sprouted from seed, on week 2.5 or week 3 I'm gonna induce flowering bcuz I want to finish exactly on 4/20 so I can have my own bud to smoke! ::   
But enough Jibber Jabber, heres my babies on today -*Day 10*

Plant A





^^See the split on the left leaf!? I also made sure to get that nute-spill-burn on camera too..


Plant B





^^Pulled thru that stress incident nicely...now the burned leafs are minor compared to the green and stretching you have been doing for me!


Plant C





^^My how slow you are growing! Your little sister Dee is Passing you up! But I still love you all the same..

Plant D





^^Her new growth is brown bcuz shes one of the ones I accidentally spilled the soil on too...but there hasnt been any signs of nute burn on her, just new growth!


----------



## oxlmichellelxo (Mar 1, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> My Plants are on a 24/0 Light cycle.
> I am feeding them co2 by mixing Vinnegar and Baking Soda.
> Temp stays at 77*F
> Humidity was 48% for first couple days, but I sat a glass of water in there to raise it now its at 59% RH
> ...


 
How much baking soda & vinnegar per feeding??


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 2, 2007)

> How much baking soda & vinegar per feeding??


well I dont FEED it to the plants, as in pour it on the plants or nothing..
I have a bottle setup so that 2oz of vinegar slowly drips into 2oz of baking soda, constantly releaseing co2 into the air..I took it out bcuz it was recommended it to see if there were any changes and there were, but I dunno if it was bcuz I removed the co2 or not, but Im gonna put it back in there and see if there is any new growth in the next 24 hrs. I've been talking to the plants a lot more to compensate for the co2, and I increased the air circulation by turning the speed up on the fan a few notches 

edit oh yea, and I changed the light cycle to 20/4 to drop the temp a few degrees bcuz lately its been rising to mid 80's since its starting to warm up outside.

new pics on the way


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 2, 2007)

Im thinking about adding koolaid to plant d's water as an experiment to see if I can get her to change colors..it'll be pretty cool to have some different colored buds..dont cha think?


----------



## insertedtexthere (Mar 2, 2007)

those look wierd..mine didnt look like that...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 3, 2007)

insertedtexthere said:


> those look wierd..mine didnt look like that...


lol. well yea, mine are recovering from some serious heat stress bcuz of these cfl's..give them a week or so and I bet U'll be like "I wish mine looked like that.." lol Im just kidding...stay tuned
pic updates on the way!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 3, 2007)

these are pics from day 12 since germination! they grow so fast, I cant wait to see some alternating nodes..I think I'll begin last'ing them when they start to alternate nodes..Im thinking about lst'ing 2 and topping the other 2, just to see which gives me the best results...

enough jibber jabber :blah: 
Here are the pics:

Plant A





^^Is now the largest of the group! Im so proud of her..

Plant B





^^Made a great recovery from the heat stress incident..now well on its way!

Plant C





^^Has fallen Behind in growth/production tremendously...is now the runt of the group..probab;y bcuz she is still recovering from that heat stress also.. but Im not worried, Im sure they will all make a 100% full recovery!

Plant D





^^Is really starting to out shine everyone by how fast this little lady has grown in the past few days...Im impressed!

more pics when lights come back on!


----------



## Kialhimself (Mar 3, 2007)

awwwww I was getting into reading this! will keep checking back for details nice grow you got here and u have inspired me with your grow box I think I can get 1 like that down town if I ent already got one.... do you think if ya turned it on its side you could grow plants in there with lights attached at the top on chains so they can be lowered or whater and have them just grow like that as I need to hide my grow and a grow box would be wicked but cant be some massive box in the corner with lights hanging over so I need some shut box I can maby put in my wardrobe or behind my bed or summin lol


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 4, 2007)

they look amazing.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 4, 2007)

Kialhimself said:


> awwwww I was getting into reading this! will keep checking back for details nice grow you got here and u have inspired me with your grow box I think I can get 1 like that down town if I ent already got one.... do you think if ya turned it on its side you could grow plants in there with lights attached at the top on chains so they can be lowered or whater and have them just grow like that as I need to hide my grow and a grow box would be wicked but cant be some massive box in the corner with lights hanging over so I need some shut box I can maby put in my wardrobe or behind my bed or summin lol


definatly, when these start to grow like 10"-12" Im gonna turn the box vertically and hang the lights down with a chain made out of plastic ties..Im going for a really low budget grow lol I'll post pics of sketches of what Im talking about in a little while as soon as my sketching software downloads..brb


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 4, 2007)

ok..just to explain whats going on here..
the rubbermaid bin is turned vertically and has lights hanging from the top of it by chain so its height is adjustable.. I'll set a fan on top for air intake, a PC fan in the back for exhaust..im estimating that will give me a foot and a half, plus another 6" when i raise the links in the chains, so thats 2 feet for my plants to grow..minus the 1 gallon pots I would have them in..damn..gonna be tight, some lst'ing/topping would have to come into play..


----------



## Kialhimself (Mar 4, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> ok..just to explain whats going on here..
> the rubbermaid bin is turned vertically and has lights hanging from the top of it by chain so its height is adjustable.. I'll set a fan on top for air intake, a PC fan in the back for exhaust..im estimating that will give me a foot and a half, plus another 6" when i raise the links in the chains, so thats 2 feet for my plants to grow..minus the 1 gallon pots I would have them in..damn..gonna be tight, some lst'ing/topping would have to come into play..


 


Hey looks good man! I cant wait to see how this goes! and will learn from your ways leading up to my 1st grow sometime soon I hope lmao


----------



## cali-high (Mar 4, 2007)

those plants looked messed up man. you really didnt know what your doing did you?on my first grow i never had any problems i had my ph right into the 3rd week of growing and my leaves always remained green.


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey looks good man, nice job on the recovery of your plants. Im about at the same growth has you and this is my first grow. I have had a few problems with one plant. I think its a retard hahaha. Keep up the good work later.


----------



## whitey111 (Mar 4, 2007)

hey are u planning on using those lights for flowering? if so what kind are they aside from a CFL. are they cool, full spectrum, and what is the wattage. thanks bro


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 4, 2007)

cali-high said:


> those plants looked messed up man. you really didnt know what your doing did you?on my first grow i never had any problems i had my ph right into the 3rd week of growing and my leaves always remained green.


The problems that I had werent really my fault, like the heat stress issue... I didnt _DO_ anything to burn my plants, I shoulda caught it earlier, and either added an extra fan, or moved the lights away... But everything I read says to have the CFL's within 2"-3" of your tallest plant, and thats what I did, I followed directions and got burned..it happens.

And honestly, No I didnt have a clue as to what to do, or how to start off, I'd only raised living, moving creatures before this, but *Im only on day 13 and look at how much my plants have grown...*



whitey111 said:


> hey are u planning on using those lights for flowering? if so what kind are they aside from a CFL. are they cool, full spectrum, and what is the wattage. thanks bro


Im using 5 "Curly" CFL's...4 of them are warm 26w CFL's and one Cool White 13w CFL...During flowering Im gonna add another 4 cool white CFL's..probably around the 26w-45w range...
Stay Tuned..lights came one a lil while ago so updated shots are next..Im tellin U these little ladies have grown so much in only 13 Days!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 4, 2007)

Remember, these babies are only 13 Days old since I put them in a paper towel...


Plant A




















^^Largest in group..'5 leaf' Fan leaves has formed.now shes stretching A LOT trying to get to the light! Check out the growth in the nodes!!!

Plant B




















^^Finally starting to look like marijuana!! Look at her growth in the nodes too~!

Plant C










^^Still struggling to recover from that heat stress, but lots of new growth is coming out of every node!

Plant D




















^^The underdogg..definately becoming my favorite, just bcuz she was a runt, and now shes really taking off growing! Check out that growth inside the nodes!!


Group Shots!!!
Day 2






Day 4






Day6






Day 8






Day 10






Day 12






Day 13






I've only watered them twice, both times I made sure water leaked from the bottom


----------



## le1337need (Mar 4, 2007)

ignore what cali-high said, person is an asshole. for vegging you want the cool white bulbs, and for flowering you want the warm bulbs.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 4, 2007)

cali-high said:


> those plants looked messed up man. you really didnt know what your doing did you?on my first grow i never had any problems i had my ph right into the 3rd week of growing and my leaves always remained green.


can you explain what you mean by messed up? maybe if you have any advice U could give I'd appreciate it.



le1337need said:


> ignore what cali-high said, person is an asshole. for vegging you want the cool white bulbs, and for flowering you want the warm bulbs.


   
lol..i knew that about the bulbs but I had it backwards ..damn it ahh well...at the time home depot had a sale going on, and these were like 4.99 for 4 of em.. and this was all that was left so I grabbed them and bought the single cool white one at wal mart for like $3.99 (crazy huh?!).. but now I wanna do a combo, using warm and cool white..just as an experiment I guess..but that will create a lot of heat, so once I have a solution for that, then I'll get a couple more cool whites.


----------



## whitey111 (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 4, 2007)

Yea dude thats what im doin. Im gonna have like 100 bulbs in there before its all over hahahaha. But yea they dont really produce alot of heat. I just have a fan blowin on them and i open the door to the grow room like every once in a while.


----------



## jackterrier234 (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah dude, lookin good, check out my new grow journal


----------



## weedwak (Mar 5, 2007)

Great work!

They look awesome...

I started today from seed, but planted them straight into soil. Doing a little experient to see the harsh environments Malawi Gold can withstand... 

Hope yours and mine grow to adult-bud-hood!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey everybody thanks for the feedback! I wish all of Ur grows luck as well..

weedwak ur probably gonna have a hell of a time with that Malawi Gold..its one of those exotics that you MUST do everything right or it wont come out right..but once U get everything perfect U'r gonna have a hell of a smoke!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 7, 2007)

its day 16 and a very special day for my plants.. Im halfway thru my Vegetative Cycle, and Ive seen some great growth outta these babes in the last couple of days so I decided its about time to do some topping and LST'ing!

Two of them(Plant A & Plant B) grew right into my lights so those were the 2 I decided to do LST on, and the other 2(Plant C & Plant D) I topped.

I've gave them their first feeding bcuz the lower leaves were turning a light yellow which could mean a few things:

1.)they're about to die and fall off!
2.)the plants have become root bound!
3.)its time to give them some nutes!
..so I gave em some nutes, and they turned back to green again (except for the few spots where I spilled some nutes and gave one plant nute burn), perked up even more and grew as well.

Now fore the pix
Plant A
Before:





This one is bushier and has rounder leaves...female maybe?

After:






Plant B
Before:





^^This one is taller and has spikey leaves...its seems lanky too..male possibly?

After:






Plant C
Before:











After:











Plant D
Before:





^^I Noticed that 2 of my plants are bushier and have rounder leaves, is this early signs of sex? are the males taller and lanky? Females shorter, bushier and rounder leaves? or is that more so depending on the strain?

After:







Group Shots
Before:






After:







Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I planted another one just in case Im in for an upset...meet Plant E




the latest addition.

Plant E


----------



## muu232 (Mar 7, 2007)

Plants that are shorter, bushier, and have fatter leaves are more indica based strains, while plants that are taller, spread out, and have skinny leaves are mostly sativa based strains. You can't tell sex until a week or 2 after you start flowering.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 7, 2007)

muu232 said:


> Plants that are shorter, bushier, and have fatter leaves are more indica based strains, while plants that are taller, spread out, and have skinny leaves are mostly sativa based strains. You can't tell sex until a week or 2 after you start flowering.


thanks for the speedy response!...lol

I figured that much out already, but I dunno... maybe it was just wishful thinking.

Since they're bag seed there's really no telling what they are, but Its definitely Indica bcuz of the the short & bushiness of them, and the smell resembles that of skunky/earthy. It reminds me of a similar GJ I seen on another site, where someone grew a very similar looking/smelling plants called Oasis from Dutch Passion. Im 85% positive that they're Oasis, just based on all the physical features of this plant...
as far as the sex goes, I guess we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 7, 2007)

Just wanted to show everyone the root ball before I did the X-plant..
Check this out... This one was the last one I did, and the rest of them were tangled WORSE than this one...Im glad I X-Planted when I did..

word of advice for any n00b's out there, when your plant stays the same height for 2-3 days straight, and you dont notice any new growth, check out the roots, it may be root bound and showing signs for 'time to transplant'!

and remember this is only Day 16 since Germination!..from that little taproot to this:


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 7, 2007)

Yea I wanted like 10 days then transplanted them. Your leafs look huge compared to mine. Looks good hope everything goes well with them.


----------



## Kialhimself (Mar 8, 2007)

hey updats are good kwl! looking nice I cant wait till u flower them when there bi enough so I can see what harvest u get lmao looks lush so far them leaves look so healthy and the roots are huge they must love it lol


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 10, 2007)

Well its day 19 for them and they're all about 6" high and about 8"-10" wide. Since they're in 2 gallon pots they have plenty of leg room..Watered them today for the first time after transplanting...and took some update shots.

Plants A & B are the 2 that I LST'd on and you can really see the difference in these ones. The branches that started out as little nubbs are as long as the Fan leafs, and each branch has a set of 2 alternating nodes on them..now would be the perfect time to take clones, however I dont have the space to do so, plus growing from seed isnt all that bad when I start on my next grow. I actually enjoy watching my plant grow from seedling to full adulthood anyway  ..

The Other 2, Plant C & D are the ones that I topped and Im getting some new growth right at the nodes where I toped them at, maybe a couple 4 headed monsters on my hand..???

I have no bugs, no burns, and very little smell. But Im running out of time and space!

Im gonna switch em to flowering on monday bcuz Im running really short on time. I have approx. 5-6 weeks before I need to have these ladies cut down dried, and ready to smoke..its gonna be a struggle, but Im pretty sure I can do it...so in 2 days theyre going into flowering. 

To prepare for speedy flowering, first off Im gonna untie the LST'd ladies so they can do some good stretching and so I dont stress em out, i want them to grow as much as they possibly can in the next 48hrs.. 

for the next 24 hrs Im gonna give them straight light, then for the last 24hrs Im gonna give them straight darkness.

on monday, im gonna give them a really good flush, and then starts the 12/12.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 10, 2007)

I've come to the conclusion that the reason why all of my plants look different and grow at different speeds is bcuz they are all different strains (except for plant A&B, Im pretty sure theyre exactly the same..just based on speed of growth and size, smell, color and other similiar physical attributes)..goes to show what to expect from growing bagseed..this should be interesting tho, 4 different types of plants..hopefully I get a hermie or two just incase its good smoke..I would love to have more seeds of my own strain.






*
Plant A*





its like half broad leaves and half narrow leaves, possibly a hybrid of some sort, definitely mostly indica bcuz its growing so fast!

*Plant B*










^^Same here, definitely mostly indica bcuz of the speed of growth, and new narrow leaves open up everyday

*Plant C*





^^Thikin about naming her droopy, bcuz..well she's drooped since i can remember, I dont neccessairly like the way this one looks, even tho shes still a beauty I just dont like worrying about my plant bcuz she always droops. she has had the exact same conditions as the rest of the plants but she still droops! I wouldnt be upset if this one turned out male and I killed it.

*Plant D*















Topped node:










^^The most beautiful one of the bunch in my opinion. she just looks so perfect!

*Plant E*





^^The only sativa of the whole group it looks like.

light spots on leaves is water from foliar feeding.


----------



## Kialhimself (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey nice update there looking great! will check back again soon!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 11, 2007)

Kialhimself- thanks 4 stoppin by..Im suprised at how well of a job im doing!

man, this 24hrs of darkness is killing me! I wanna check on them so bad, but I dont wanna disturb them..I think I might get a green light bulb and put it in there so I can still check on them in the dark...I wanna see if anything has happened in the last 24 hrs..lights come on at 1pm tomorrow, more updates then.


----------



## Kialhimself (Mar 13, 2007)

Kwl ye make sure u post some pics! would love to see how there doing


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's a couple pics from monday when I switched the lighting schedule...when the lights come back on at 11am today I'll take some more shots then.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 14, 2007)

from monday...I'll post a comparison shot later on.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 14, 2007)

Been flowering for 3 days and still no signs of sex yet..no worries tho..

still lots of growth happening..just check out these comparison shots from 7 days ago and now...
*

Plant A











Plant B











Plant C











Plant D











Plant E











Group Shot









*


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 14, 2007)

as i've been sayin,I dunno whats up with plant C..she's recieved the exact same care as the rest of them, same environment, medium and water/waterings and she looks like that..Im thinking about just tearing those curly leaves off bcuz she's getting so much more new growth and those are gradually dying...but the leaves are a deep dark green color, letting me know she's packed with nitrogen and I know when she starts budding shes gonna make some dense nugs and be able to for a long time bcuz of all that N..everyone else is looking great. a little on the lime green side.. but ehh, at least they're not yellow..

plant D is still my favorite tho, and Plant A & B are growing super fast..that scares me bcuz I know males grow faster than females, but before I jump the gun I'll flower them for 2 weeks, and it is what it is...

more updates on the way, post all questions and comments.


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 14, 2007)

Awesome looking plants! Good job so far. I'm following your grow, as it's very similar to mine except mine are a little immature for their age (4+ weeks). I plan on topping mine once they get close to 12". I'm very interested to see how much bud you harvest and the quality. Depending on your outcome, I may invest in a HPS. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 14, 2007)

Glad to see it is still going well for you. VV


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 14, 2007)

thanx guys.. Quick question on preflowers...umm...is this where I'll be looking in a couple days?
*
Plant A





Plant B





Plant C





Plant D




*


----------



## btt (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, that is where you want to look. The preflower will emerge out between the new growth shoot, and the main stem. 

You think they are taking off now. Just wait my friend...


----------



## Kialhimself (Mar 15, 2007)

wow looking lush! I hope its a potant smoke! I keep checking back looking really nice I hope it all goes well nd there all little ladies!


----------



## Claytronics (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks good man, I knew they would make it.


----------



## RogBick22 (Mar 15, 2007)

Did the 24 on / 24 off, then to 12/12 work well for you? I'm at that stage now.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 23, 2007)

sorry for the late response, I been keepin away from this site since it keeps going down and what not..FEDS might be watching...but yeah the 24/24 was fine, I saw a lot of new growth the next morning when I went into 12/12. everything was bright green and sorta glows under the lights. plants were stretching and literally climbing up the sides of the box I had to raise my lights about 2 1/2 inches before I went into 12/12


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey spittin, nice looking operation you got there, i'm a first timer too - don't worry about winging it, it'll b fine! Also wanted to say i'm really impressed by the consistantly good photography you're displaying here - unusually good for a site like this, nice work! What cam u using?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 24, 2007)

Plant A











Plant B











Plant C
















Plant D











Plant E


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 25, 2007)

I cut down the male last night and topped the little one, she was stretching so much.. pics later on.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 27, 2007)

found another male today..*Plant B*, the other one that started off growing really fast..I guess males really do grow faster and show flowers first. Im kinda disappointed bcuz I wanted plant A and B to be opposite sex so I could make some seeds from their strain... 

__________
Pic Updates


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 27, 2007)

oh, almost forgot, I also transplanted them into 5 gallon buckets today, and fed them with 3% peroxide since I havent done it yet. plus I wanted to see if that would help them flower faster...i had to put 2 plants in 1 bucket, and one plant in another bucket for more room and a more even light distribution... I know its gonna hurt the yeild and all, but I cant let them get too big or it wont be stealth anymore.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 28, 2007)

Finally got a female!!!!


Plant D was so small at first, I didnt think she was gonna make it, but then she really started to out-shine everyone else as far as new growth over a shorter period of time..I knew it was some reason I was so attracted to this plant! say hello to my first few lady-hairs...I was so happy i almost cried this morning when I saw this!

















that makes the official count 2 Males(R.I.P.)/1 Female/2 Unknown

If this one turns out to be my only female, I'll probably take a clone later on..worse case scenario is I'll have to start all over from seed again..but thats not a big deal.

I'll update when some more changes happen!!!


----------



## hearmenow (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats, Spit! You deserve to have at least 1 female. I can't wait to see those buds forming. Keep up the good work. Don't forget to add the molasses the last 2 weeks.


----------



## odinzu (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice contraption Spittin, I can't wait to see this in action. You are exactly how I am. Why spend a ton of money on something when you can invent or create something new and original. Plus on top of that, you can customize it. Make it look cool and say you did it! =) Awesome job (I will have to show you guys some of my contraptions I created  )


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 28, 2007)

hey thanks a lot *hearmenow & odinzu* I really appreciate the support, 

and yea I did put a lot of time and work into this, so hopefully I will reap fromt his hard work.

odinzu make sure you drop a link to your grow in here, I would love to see what u can conjur up with a bunch of stuff..

thanks again to both of you for commenting
__________

I was bored and playin around on MS paint, and ended up making an animated version of my growroom, I wanted to share it with U guys..go ahead and laugh at it, I was just messin around anyways...lol 











lol..as u can see...I still have that cardboard box as my light reflector, i got a new fan, carbon scrubber, and now im using 5 gallon buckets..two plants(plant C& plant D) in one bucket, one plant (plant E) in the other..the plants C&D are both LST'd in the one bucket with yellow straps. those were the 2 that I topped earlier, now both standing at 18".. plant E is only 14". thats why i had to lst the other 2

edit: added a pic of my lighting..


----------



## odinzu (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey no problem man... great minds think alike  

(I also see you play h2 and soon to be h3, I have been playing halo since it came out....and still do - hit me up some time we could toke and play XBL Tag: L 0dinzu L 0 =zero)


----------



## trusten (Mar 28, 2007)

why did u add 3&#37;peroxide? since i never done this and im growing 2 plants with each plant have 4 bulbs 2cool white 2600lumes and 2 150watt 2700 in the red/yellow spectrum


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 28, 2007)

trusten said:


> why did u add 3%peroxide? since i never done this and im growing 2 plants with each plant have 4 bulbs 2cool white 2600lumes and 2 150watt 2700 in the red/yellow spectrum


My plants were drooping and growing super slooowly...I was thinking it was bcuz of either pH lockout, overwatered, root rot, or root bound.
I watered with peroxide bcuz it drops the ph in tap water and kills bacteria in soil. when it kills the bacteria it produces oxygen and feeds it to the roots, so if they were drooping bcuz of being over watered, peroxide provides the oxygen that the roots need when it kills the bacteria. peroxide also helps fight and cure root rot just in case that was the problem also. then I got some cheap new potting soil and I didnt kno if it had any fungus or bugs or anything in it that might harm the plants, so to be safe I watered them with 3% peroxide and that sorta sterilized it for my plants..

I had never watered with peroxide before either, but when I noticed all these problems, it was the only resolution i had not tried yet.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 29, 2007)

Good to see your success Spittin. VV


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 30, 2007)

*Another Female in the Bunch!*

Im so Glad I planted that last seed a few pages ago ("Say Hello to Plant E") bcuz she turned out to be a female!!! I was hoping this one would turn out female bcuz shes the only 100&#37; sativa in the whole group. I was really feeling down about everything, I mean the job market/economy in Cleveland is terrible and I was thinking I might have to leave Ohio pretty soon to find work, but I hear its like that all over the US...I swear we are the richest poor country in the world...but then I took a really good look at her, and sure enough I saw white hairs on each of her nodes all the way down to the bottom..






^^Damn, I didnt know my camera was that good, look at the detail in my finger print!
















One thing that concerns me tho is that she's not very bushy, even after I topped her she kept on stretching and the fan leaves keeps on getting bigger and bigger. if you notice, at the nodes she has small 1 inch branches all the way down. look:

















Plant C 






Plant D






Group Shot:







So the official count is now: 2 Males (Plant A & B)/ 2 Females (Plant D & E)/ 1 Unknown (Plant C)
How do they look?


----------



## eastlosg1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> *Another Female in the Bunch!*
> 
> Im so Glad I planted that last seed a few pages ago ("Say Hello to Plant E") bcuz she turned out to be a female!!! I was hoping this one would turn out female bcuz shes the only 100% sativa in the whole group. I was really feeling down about everything, I mean the job market/economy in Cleveland is terrible and I was thinking I might have to leave Ohio pretty soon to find work, but I hear its like that all over the US...I swear we are the richest poor country in the world...but then I took a really good look at her, and sure enough I saw white hairs on each of her nodes all the way down to the bottom..
> 
> ...


 
They look nice so did the peroxide work? and u still got them under cfl's ?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2007)

eastlosg1 said:


> They look nice so did the peroxide work? and u still got them under cfl's ?


Thank you 
yeah, after I gave them some peroxide they all perked up..I think I had a problem with my pH, the roots were white everytime I transplanted so I know it wasnt root rot.

and yeah, they're still under the CFL's. they're geting nice and bushy and all, but they're stretching into the light, and Im constantly turning the pots every so often so that all the cola's are all getting the same amount of light..

I'm thinking about getting a HID between 70-100w for the next one, it will make things a lot easier.

These girls sure are thirsty though, I have to water them every 2-3 days now, no more weekly feedings..but thats good, it makes it easier to remember and monitor what/when you fed them.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2007)

Plant E is doing great...that would be cool too if she was one long cola, hopefulyl i'll be able to either re-veg her or clone her..

We really want to clone Plant E since she's the only pure sativa in the group. She looks like she's gonna be 1 long cola, which is ok..even if she hermie's on me that'll be good to bcuz I want her seed. She smells really minty, sorta like a peppermint patty mixed with some really good ganja. all of her new growth sorta glows under the light..its almost "heavenly"





(^^No enhancement to that pic^^)

Watching Plant E's growth got me thinking: 
If I start off all my seedlings on 24/0 for 1 1/2 weeks and then switch it over to 12/12 it would help me weed out all the males and I dont think it would hurt the yeild that much. All my of plants would get better lighting with the CFL's too. 

My logic behind this:
Plant E was started about 11-12 days after the rest of the group. It was small and compact at first, then I let her stretch a lil bit and then topped her. If I woulda topped her sooner then the secondary probably would be shooting out of every where. that would be perfect for the next stealth operation.

So forget alternating nodes, hurting the yeild and all that jazz..the next grow is starting off in 24/0 for 10 days, then all of them are getting topped, and Im switching the lighting to 12/12 on day 11. Same thing with any clones I take in the future.

Day 2






Day 3






Day 5






Day 7 






Day 9






Day 12






Day 14





^^Thats when I shoulda topped her

Day 18






Day 19





^^Thats when I DID top her, and you can see she already began stretching here

Day 25











Day 26










^^this is what she is today


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2007)

Post 4-fuckin-20 (420) in my thread!!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2007)

I was changing around a few things in my box and getting frustrated bcuz Plant C still hadnt shown its sex yet, then i took a really close look...and sure enough she's the last to show sex...


Another Female!!!















That makes 3/5 females!!!!

I Feel like Dancin!!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2007)

I read a post on another forum by a guy named *Chimera *who says that you should *flush at least 3 times throughout flowering* in addition to the flush 2 weeks before harvest. those flushings will remove any salt build up in the soil that will prevent the plant from reaching full potential...

I started thinking "I havent flushed ONCE since I switched my lights" so I immediately I jumped up and decided to give my plants a flush..only problem was the lights had been OFF for 25 MINUTES...

I remembered back to when I looked at the rootballs for the males, and they had quite a bit of white buildup (I'm pretty sure it was salt) and Im thinking this is a serious problem so I decided to interrupt the DARK period and give my plants a good flushing. 

I let the shower run on them genly just until it looked like the buckets had flooded about 3"-4" above the soil the plants were in and then placed them back in the dark. the whole process took only 10 minutes, hopefully this will do more GOOD than BAD

They looked pretty droopy afterwards, but still pretty good.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 2, 2007)

Im exactly half way thru the grow! YAY!

I felt like an update was due bcuz I made a few upgrades to my grow area.

First off I added 4 more 26W Warm CFL's to the box. That brings my total lumens from 7200 to about 14,000 in a 2x2.25 grow space. (approx. 3111 lumens/sq ft). So I have 9 CFL's...thats 3 lights per plant.





I dont really have any news to report, I just wanted to show U guys some of my fancy camera work.



























































^^Notice Plant E's Secondary growth almost as long as the fan leaves now..I was worried at first, but its turning out great!











2 Days of Growth!












more updates on the way..stay tuned...feel free to leave any comments or questions.


----------



## ChillWill151 (Apr 2, 2007)

Damn nice job your whole grow looks great! cant wait to see some finished bud


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 2, 2007)

ChillWill151 said:


> Damn nice job your whole grow looks great! cant wait to see some finished bud


thx chillwill i needed to hear that lol ..for a couple pages i thought i was alone ..thanks again for stoppin by!


----------



## 1134206 (Apr 3, 2007)

damn those are some really good close up shots. what kind of camera are you using? and by the way, your plants are looking great


----------



## hearmenow (Apr 4, 2007)

Great updates as usual, Spittin. I am following your grow. Keep up the good work, man.


----------



## jimbo_jim (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah its lookin well good. On examinin your quality photos i can say that 1 of mine look pretty similar to ur old plant A. Dissapointing!!

Keep the grow goin well and keep us posted


----------



## SmokerE (Apr 5, 2007)

Very nice sir.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for stopping by everyone!

I havent had much of an audience so I'll make sure to keep my updates very breif from now on...
______
Plants are doing well. 

heres a few shots of the latest.

Plant C


























Plant D
















Plant E












Plant C is still drooping, I untied the LST to let them stretch, buds are multiplying and fattening up. 

Gonna double the ferts blah blah blah...

oh yeah, temps reached a low of 55*F past couple nights, stems are turning purple..blah blah

Pland D is probably gonna be harvested first since its showing mostly indica, Plant C & E are definitely sativa, gonna be flowered longer...blah 

My camera is just an old Sony Camcorder HC-32..nothing special 10x optical..I think 30x digital or something


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 7, 2007)

Day 47/ Flowering 26
_____
Cut off a bunch of the smaller branches that werent really getting any light like I said I was gonna do. My first attempt at cloning.



























They are in that canister of water & plant food with a sandwich baggie covering them up as a dome, they are able to breathe, and I blow the bag up to give them co2. 13w Cool white CFL on top


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 7, 2007)

when should I harvest if I want my homegrown to be the type that makes you laugh uncontrollably?


----------



## valuablevariable (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey great journal, youre really giving a lot of updates and doing well. Ive started my first grow and will try to use some of yourinfo as well. Keep it up were all watching.


----------



## jtime (Apr 8, 2007)

hey man, I am new to this site. I have been following your journal and its been awsome. You have a GREAT GROW going I love it dude...excellent job so far, cant wait to see whats to come..


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah really great grow.
I just red the whole post.
I am trying something simmilar.
I have enjoyed the growth spurts your pics show with the CFL's.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, +rep for that..
_________
Day 54/ Flowering 33

Clones werent growing fast enough, so I cut em and used them as a smoke sample..they werent killer but it definitely got me higher than the fan leaf I smoked back on day 24/ flower 3. (I smoked a fan leaf today...) and better than the hash I made from the males..(I made hash today...)

Keeping in mind they were:
_*only 3 1/2 weeks into 12/12 when I cut them from the bottom of the plant 
*had only been soaking in water for a week 
*I gave them a quick dry on the toaster 
*no time to cure 
*no crystals on them _
***... but I still got pretty damn high!***

*Clones (R.I.P.) A week ago:






Clones (R.I.P.)Today:*






As you can see they were somehow growing, even though they didnt have any roots!

Now for the photo shoot
EDIT: most of these pics were taken on Thursday 4/12, which was Day 52/ Flower 31

*
Plant C










































Plant D










































Plant E*





















*12 Days Ago:






Now:*






group shot:


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah looking good.
I am growing some bag seed of pretty good midgrade.
I am started from seed on 03-24.
My plants are now 3 weeks old. My best is about 9" and bushy.
I am curious to see how yours come out flowering so soon.


----------



## SleepyBuds (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice journal man. My plants are about 3 or 4 days behind yours. Similar set up, midgrade with CFL. Keep up the good work. Looks good. Glad I have something to compare my midgrade to, not to some chronic white widow.


----------



## insertedtexthere (Apr 14, 2007)

nice plants although it looks like your pistils are turning red already? 

mid grade seeds will grow great as long as you grow them proper.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm interested to see my yeilds also *midgradeindasouth*, Im hoping for at least an 1.5oz (dry) from each plant. That would hold me over for quite some time..lol

and hopefully this will turn out to be some decent mids, I dont plan on buying or selling anymore after this if these turn out good enough. how come no journal for yours *sleepybuds*?

and yup, those hairs are turning colors alright *insertedtexthere*..and Im sure its not from the light or anything bcuz its mostly my lower buds that are turning.. but they dont have many crystals on them yet so im not even sure if this should be happening so soon. hopefully this will be some fire!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 15, 2007)

^^I guess who ever made that knows what they were talking about..






I guess I should probably start flushing and cut off the nutes. Im gonna head out to the grocery store tomorrow and pick up some blackstrap molasses and probably feed them some every other day for the next 2 weeks or so..

I got a dehumidifier
, 50 pints or so..I figure whenever the dehumidifier fills up its about time to water my plants, so I re-use the water from the dehumidifier to water my plants since its just about the perfect pH, no cholorine or fluorine and pretty much only contains nitrogen and phorphorus according to the ppm


----------



## k-town (Apr 15, 2007)

^^^^Like the post^^^^^SPITTN4CASH


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 15, 2007)

good post valuable info, so where can i get a scope for the buds


----------



## k-town (Apr 15, 2007)

hope this don't sound stupid but i keep hearing people talk about this "molasses" stuff and just wondering...............

1.what is it's purpose for growing?

2.what do you do with it(how do you give it to your plant)?

3.where in the store will you find this(with what foods?) and how much does it run and how much will you need?


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't know about mollases but u shud start a thread with the title of it, alot of people can help u out


----------



## k-town (Apr 15, 2007)

good idea ..................................


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by fellaz.hopefully the posts are helpful to everyone else as well..


eastlosg1 said:


> so where can i get a scope for the buds


microscope from radioshack





k-town said:


> hope this don't sound stupid but i keep hearing people talk about this "molasses" stuff and just wondering...............
> *
> 1.what is it's purpose for growing?*
> 
> ...


The plants cells are made up mostly of glucose (pure sugars), and the molasses is one of the best things to give them bcuz 

a. it raises the glucose level in the plant, which means it can create more cells that will feed the plant more co2 and nutrients, which in fact will increase the size of the plant and buds.

b. its a more concentrated sugar than the everday sugar we use, without the aditives like bleach to whiten it and it adds a sweet flavor and smell to the buds when used the last 2 weeks of flowering

To a human it would be like us getting extra red blood cells in our bloodstream. That would provide more oxygen to our muscles, and remove more waste from our body causing us to be healthier individuals.

To feed it to your plants you only need about 2 table spoons per gallon, just mix it with a gallon of pH'd water, and shake it until its just a brown tint to the water, and pretty diluted. then pour it around the plant, just like a normal feeding.

you would usually find it in the baking department, and you can get a gallon of Blackstrap Molasses for about $10. How much you need depends on how long you think you will be using it...that gallon would last a long time tho..


----------



## SleepyBuds (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's a link to some pics I put up...I have many more but it takes forever to upload on this wireless connection.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/11029-any-opinions-like-some-advice.html


----------



## buttledge89 (Apr 17, 2007)

i use molasses and got it down at dillions grocery store. i found it with the syrups and honey. make sure it is unsulfered molasses that is the most pure kind.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 17, 2007)

buttledge89 said:


> i use molasses and got it down at dillions grocery store. i found it with the syrups and honey. make sure it is unsulfered molasses that is the most pure kind.


have you seen good results so far?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 17, 2007)

thank all of U guys for stoppin by and hittin my GJ up..feels good to know I still got viewers!
you guys are all ok in my book... 
________
2 weeks or so till I chop. I read in a high times mag that you should start trimming fan leaves 10-20 days prior harvesting, so thats what I did. as you can see I got just over 50% of the leaves this time around..will it hurt my yield...I dunno... guess we'll find out...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 18, 2007)

Still going, still growing. Does feel good. VV


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 18, 2007)

you know whats so_ pathetic_ about the work economy in Ohio? Every since Day 1 of this journal I have been here to turn the lights on and off...I havent used a timer throughout this entire grow, I've been here to turn the lights on and off during 20/4 and 12/12...guess nobody needs electricians anymore...

edit:Hey VV good to see U around! yup they're still growin strong..hope U stick around bcuz harvest is comin up pretty soon!


----------



## Ohm (Apr 18, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> when should I harvest if I want my homegrown to be the type that makes you laugh uncontrollably?


to answer this question:

It all depends on ur trichomes.. the little chrystals.. First when they develop they will be transparent.. clear crystals that look like tiny dew drops... don't harvest yet.. if you do, u won't get that high... u might not even feel it if u smoke every day.. when they are finishing, b4 all the hairs are orange, the trichs will be getting milky white.. no longer clear.. this is the point you are searching for.. for that "laughing high"... it will make u cheery and energetic without the bad effects of cannabinoids. If you wait for it to fully mature and the chrystals start to turn an amber yellow shade, the cannabinoids are increasing and THC decreasing.. perfect for midicinal use, as the THC and cannabinoids tend to even out at this stage, producing a very stoney, comatose kind of high.. but leaving the side effects of hunger and sometimes head-aches brought on my cannabinoids..

Does this answer ur question?


----------



## SleepyBuds (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Spittn, you got any new pics to show? I plan on putting up some new ones once it starts to change hair color. I'd like to see how your buds fill out. Also, how did the trimming of the fan leaves work? My plants look almost identical to yours, especially the fan leaves and buds. I plan on harvesting mine in probably 4 weeks instead of two, but we'll see how the trichomes come along. I guess it's a balance of quantity and quality. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 22, 2007)

Ohm said:


> to answer this question:
> 
> Does this answer ur question?


yes, thank you! I had a feeling it had something to do with those crystals being milky white/cloudy but everyone was tellin me its strain related and those strains are "rare" and all.. but I'll make sure to keep an eye out for the Trichs.. thanks O



SleepyBuds said:


> Hey Spittn, you got any new pics to show?
> 
> Also, how did the trimming of the fan leaves work?


Yeah I got a few new pics, not many bcuz Im kinda in a hurry, its a lot going on today.

______________
Day 62/ Flowering 41

Well I've come to the conclusion that *cutting about 20 leaves* from each plant would be ok, anything more would slow growth. But I'd only cut fan leaves if they meet one or both of these conditions :

1.) *They are more than 50&#37; yellow/brown or looking like its in bad shape*- No use in letting it hang on bcuz the plant will use energy trying to keep it alive, and everyone knows cannabis will sacrifice New Growth for Survival

2.)* If you are covering budsites*- start off by cutting half the leaf that covers the budsite, if you need to cut the rest off then do so.

I cut off about *90% of the fan leaves from one plant,* and about *50% of the fan leaves from another* and* the third I didnt touch*. 

Without even thinking about it, _after I cut them, I gave them a full strength feeding of 15-30-15 ferts_, woke up the next morning and I had a bad case of* nute burn on the 2 plants I cut fan leaves off of*..then I realized that I was _missing essentially half of my plant, so I shoulda cut the ferts back to half strength or 1/4 strength_..but by then the damage had already been done. 

I let it go a day to see if it would "right itself" but it only got worse, so I gave them a _flush of 6.0 pH'd water and the next morning the damage hadn't gotten any worse_, obviously the flush did the job, so I had to trim back the burned parts of the leaves, which wasnt very much. _But then 4/20 came and I hadnt checked the plants all 4/20 or 4/21.._ I came in 4/21 just before the lights shut off and found a closet full of scorched plants, the thermometer said it had gotten up to 86* F in there, and *the fan was knocked over* from the last flush I gave them and I never fixed it to circulate the air so they got a pretty mild case of heat stress

gave them another flush this morning to get rid of the rest of the toxic nutes in the soil, and the water came out pretty clean so hopefully thats the end of that.

Here are some pics of the aftermath:

































<Second Largest Cola!




























































<Largest Cola!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 22, 2007)

As you can see I had a lil problem with the burning, but nothing too major.

My cola's are coming along nicely I took a couple shots with them next to my asthma inhaler for size reference I got 2 of them that are that big, the rest are just a little longer than my thumb. 

The last shot was the Sample bud I pulled off on 4/20 to smoke..didnt really do much for me besides boost the high I already had, and gave me and my girlfriend both a* MAD HEADACHE*.. definitely needs to go longer than 2 more weeks b4 I give them the chop. 

Most of them are just now developing crystals on the colas and leaves, Right now they're about 30% cloudy/ 70% Clear


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Apr 22, 2007)

cool
Love the pics
props


----------



## battosai (Apr 22, 2007)

another month or so maybe? more than 2 weeks, yea?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 22, 2007)

battosai said:


> another month or so maybe? more than 2 weeks, yea?


definitely, at least another 3 weeks..Im thinking maybe as late as June 1, but I dont want it to go on that long bcuz I wanna have this as my summer stash and get my next one started for fall. The next grow will probably be Bagseed again bcuz I wont have a HID yet.


----------



## buttledge89 (Apr 23, 2007)

i have had huge results i think with the molasses. every other day it seems as if the buds double in size. maybe its just the plant maturing but it seems to me that after i feed the molasses i can see a difference 5-6 hours later


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 23, 2007)

buttledge89 said:


> i have had huge results i think with the molasses. every other day it seems as if the buds double in size. maybe its just the plant maturing but it seems to me that after i feed the molasses i can see a difference 5-6 hours later


DAMN!...lol thats pretty good imo..
I wasnt able to make it to the store so I couldnt get any, but I'll make sure to get some for the next grow. But that growth is phenominal!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 23, 2007)

Harvest Begins!

according to the grow guide 


http://www.marijuana.com/cultivation-bible/bible-05.php said:


> Many cultivators choose to harvest when 60-75% of the pistils, or "hairs" have changed colors. Optimum harvest times will vary widely with each Cannabis strain, so the best way to find that perfect harvest time is to experiment! *Try cutting buds off during different times of flower (one at 6 weeks, then one at 7 weeks, etc.) to determine which time period suits you best.*


So it begins.

I searched the plants for a good bud to cut off and allow to properly dry and cure...

Im kinda hesitant about this bcuz I really want to let the buds get as big as possible before I chop anything, so I very carefully cut_ the top bud_ from_ one branch_ on _each plant_..if that makes any sense. 

pics:







Plant C (unknown droopy strain):






Plant D (Oasis):






Plant E (Power Plant):











I'll let them dry till wed, cure till sat, probably smoke them saturday night or sunday afternoon.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 23, 2007)

HOT DAMN Plant E is frosty..Im hoping shes a hermie I love the way she is growing!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 24, 2007)

Got some molasses today!   (wal-Mart for like $2!!)






Gonna start feeding them straight Molasses and pH'd water for the next 2 weeks straight, they're either gonna get *cut next friday or the friday after that*, I gotta get these outta here bcuz of security issues...but while these are curing Im gonna germ 5 more in the same stealth rubbermaid box using CFL's again (8 - 26W CFL's & 1 - 13WCFL = 14,000 Lumens), so I dunno if I'll just continue this journal or start a new one. Input always welcome.


----------



## jimbo_jim (Apr 25, 2007)

How come every example of molasses on this site are shown in bottles yet the stuff i bought came in a packet and is hard. Is this stuff still gd


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 25, 2007)

jimbo_jim said:


> How come every example of molasses on this site are shown in bottles yet the stuff i bought came in a packet and is hard. Is this stuff still gd


yeah thats fine, molasses (syrup) is actually a by-product of sugar cane molasses, so I'd assume it would be alright.


----------



## SleepyBuds (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Spittn, how's the drying and curing going with the buds you picked? My buds are fattening up and I wanted to try to test some. Did your buds change shape or anything after you dried them...looking at the pics, those buds don't look like the buds I get in my bag. Been smoking for years, just always been confused on how these 'buds' turn into BUDS...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 26, 2007)

SleepyBuds said:


> Hey Spittn, how's the drying and curing going with the buds you picked? My buds are fattening up and I wanted to try to test some. Did your buds change shape or anything after you dried them...looking at the pics, those buds don't look like the buds I get in my bag. Been smoking for years, just always been confused on how these 'buds' turn into BUDS...


The sample buds are curing now, they were pretty crispy when I put them in there but now they're extremely soft and smell a lot like hay or straw. they definitely arent ready to be smoked now.. a little shrinkage did occur, not much tho... but Im guessing thats bcuz I didnt let it dry very long, only like 2 or 3 days. (they went from .6g to .3g)

Plant C






Plant D






Plant E






I think the reason why they dont look like the buds in the bag is bcuz I only harvested the very tip of the bud instead of the whole thing, just so I can let the rest mature incase they werent done

under these CFL's they take forever to fatten up and actually REALLY start budding, it doesnt happen until like the 5th/6th week of 12/12..then they seem to start budding from every shoot!

been gettin some cold nights, the temps dropped to 69*F for a low last night, hope that didnt slow down growth too much...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 26, 2007)

trich's are 75&#37; cloudy/25% clear..harvesting the top third buds either monday or tuesday, Im leaving the bottom buds on so they will finish up.

edit: naa..I just realized the plants are just now recovering from all that pruning I did, Im seeing a lot of new growth that wasnt there a couple days ago so Im gonna hold off on the harvesting, but I dont want to let the THC breakdown on me.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 27, 2007)

Just took some updated bud shots after I've been using Molasses for a couple of day. the buds have really fattened up and are looking more ripe than ever. 

As for those samples, they didnt make it till Sat like I had planned.... 

I ran into a lil bad news and was feeling a lil upset so I went ahead and smoked them. they broke down very nicely, kinda fluffy like I was tearing up tissue, but after I broke it all down my fingers were sticky to the touch, like I had some dried up syrup or sugar on them. the three little samples went into the blunt, and it didnt get me shitfaced but I was definitely high. 

They say a persons mood going into the high has a lot to do with how they feel when they are getting high, and Im sure if my circumstances were better this would probably have been the best weed I'd ever smoked.  

But to make up for those, I harvested 2 buds last night which are hanging to dry right now.

Although they dont have any Amber trich's I feel like they are mature enough to take down my first 1/3 of the plants on monday which will be* week 7*.

So to prepare for the first harvest, at 11pm tonight (when I'd usually shut the lights off for 12/12) Im gonna shut the lighs off for the next 60 hours (which is 11am monday morning) then monday morning I will harvest the top 1/3 of my plants, the buds I have drying will go into jars, and these buds will hang up. then 5-7 days later I will harvest the second 1/3 of my plants, and put the ones hanging up into jars, and hang these..and so on in that same pattern my harvest is complete.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 27, 2007)

5 Days Ago:






Now:










^^**Thats the Thumb of a 20 something year old man right there...**^^

What I've been using to check out the trich's










^^**See the bottle on the right with the holes punched into the lid, thats what I used to folliar feed, I had a bunch of home-made things that worked great throughout this grow.


----------



## hearmenow (Apr 27, 2007)

Very innovative there, dude. Nicely done. The "fluffy" buds concern me. I've read multiple postings that say that's the biggest risk in using CFLs or having inadequate lighting. Pretty much that's the reason I took my girls outside during flowering. I do not want any popcorn buds. That would be a waste of my patience and money I've spent on this grow. I'm very curious to see how the rest of the harvest turns out. Good luck!


----------



## GSTATUS (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice grow..
Im about to start my first CFL grow


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks for stoppin by fellaz!


GSTATUS said:


> Nice grow..
> Im about to start my first CFL grow


good luck with your grow, make sure U keep an updated journal on here bcuz we have many members that are very experienced and can definitely give U some great advice when it comes to this growin shyt... what strains are U gonna be growin?



hearmenow said:


> Very innovative there, dude. Nicely done. *The "fluffy" buds concern me.* I've read multiple postings that say that's the biggest risk in using CFLs or having inadequate lighting. Pretty much that's the reason I took my girls outside during flowering.* I do not want any popcorn buds.* That would be a waste of my patience and money I've spent on this grow. I'm very curious to see how the rest of the harvest turns out. Good luck!


very true, but
I look at that from a few different perspectives: 
1.)They dont take as long to dry. 4-5 days then they can cure, sooner they finish the sooner I can smoke em! 

2.)The more dense it is, the more moisture is retained in the center..too much moisture can lead to molding/mildew buds, which an amature grower (like myself) wouldnt know how to handle

I dunno, just trying to look on the bright side I guess..lol

most of the popcorn buds are on the lower parts of the branches, like the very bottom third are gonna be shitty popcorn buds, but the top 2/3 will make some pretty good smoke!

I'll probably figure something to do with the lower buds as they wont be very potent and wont yield much, and keep the tops for my personal stash.

Thanks for the luck, I'll need it!


----------



## hearmenow (Apr 27, 2007)

I think you've done great! I followed your grow from the beginning and learned a tip or 2 along the way. I would say you always want thick buds, though. Thick buds=more smoke=more THC but I get what you are saying about new to growing. I'm in the same boat. I just want to be able to enjoy a good smoke at my own hands. I'd also like to be able to show my wife the fruits of my labor and say "see, THIS is why I wanted to grow...now, imagine what we can grow with an HPS light!"....


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 27, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> I think you've done great! I followed your grow from the beginning and learned a tip or 2 along the way. I would say you always want thick buds, though. Thick buds=more smoke=more THC but I get what you are saying about new to growing. I'm in the same boat. I just want to be able to enjoy a good smoke at my own hands. I'd also like to be able to show my wife the fruits of my labor and say "see, THIS is why I wanted to grow...now, imagine what we can grow with an HPS light!"....


     

I hear ya on that!

here are some pix of the 2 buds I clipped for the first **OFFICIAL**harvest last night











^**Thats a coin from I think chuck E cheese...yeah..I dont have any money right now so I couldnt put it next to a quarter..LMAO!..but its about the same size as a quarter**^
they smell so GOOD! I dunno if these will last thru the night, let alone till monday when they're supposed to go into the jar!


----------



## hearmenow (Apr 27, 2007)

LMAO! Nice looking buds. Kinda looks like mine now. Mine have been flowering now for 4 weeks. I was thinking another week or so until I researched a little more and discovered some strains flower for as long as 9 or 10 weeks! :-O So now I will just have to wait and see...still waiting for trichomes to develop.

Enjoy the smoke and make sure you give us a report.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 30, 2007)

Some shots of a few of the buds I picked off in the first harvest.

Thats 2 Buds from each plant on the hangers,and a bud from plant D prior trimming...

















They were hanging on the hanger in the closet/grow room, but I found out that light isnt good for drying buds, so now they're in one of my drawers inside of jars Lids off the jar, while the jars are laying on their side) with a fan on them like this:






hopefully they will be dry by friday, then Im gonna put the lids on them and let them cure, and while these are curing, I'll cut off a couple more branches to dry.

More updates then, comments and questions are welcome...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 30, 2007)

Just so no one thinks that was my entire harvest..

I hardly removed anything, in fact this is whats still on the plant:

Upskirt Shot







Group Shot


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 30, 2007)

Ta Da, good job man VV


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 30, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Ta Da, good job man VV


Yeah I know..I still have to give U a big thanks tho, without your guidance I wouldnt have been able to even germinate these babies!

___
I switched the clocks back to 10/14 to help these ladies finish up their last week or two here a little faster. I'll keep at 10/14 for the remainder of this week, next week it'll probably end up going on 8/16 or 6/18..havent decided yet, but the longer dark cycles are supposed to speed up the finishing times, and make them explode with crystals. Guess we'll find out...


----------



## SleepyBuds (May 1, 2007)

Nice job Spittn....I got a little impatient the other day and pinched off what seemed to be the most insignificant little baby bud at the bottom of the plant, let it sit out for 2 days, and tried it out. I now understand why they tell you don't do go by the hair color, because within 12 hrs of plucking the bud, all the hairs went from white to brown/red. The bud got me a little high, but I could tell it was nowhere near being done. It wasn't thick and developed yet. Another question...did your bud harden and thicken up like bag buds after you let then dry and cure properly? It looks like I have some pretty fatass main colas. Great job man!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 1, 2007)

SleepyBuds said:


> Nice job Spittn....I got a little impatient the other day and pinched off what seemed to be the most insignificant little baby bud at the bottom of the plant, let it sit out for 2 days, and tried it out. I now understand why they tell you don't do go by the hair color, because within 12 hrs of plucking the bud, all the hairs went from white to brown/red. The bud got me a little high, but I could tell it was nowhere near being done. It wasn't thick and developed yet.


yeah, I think the bottom ones are way less potent than the top ones, the bottom ones being the newer growth. Its like all the buds that dont have trichs on them get you high, but they dont push you over that edge that lets you enjoy the high..its like "ok Im high, but now Im waiting for something to happen..."..and you sit there and then you get a headache for thinkin so hard about your high.

and yea I agree with you about the hairs, mines turned like an orangish yellow, I think it might've been from the molasses or something, i dunno...

but yea its definitely not a good high when you smoke the ones with white hairs or no trich's on them yet.  



> Another question...did your bud harden and thicken up like bag buds after you let then dry and cure properly?


they didnt get bigger, they actually shrunk a lil bit... but they did harden, sorta like a stale piece of bread, the outside is hard but the inside is soft, I'm gonna let them dry till the stem snaps, right now it sorta bends, but if you bend them far enough it will snap..probably another 24hrs till I can jar them. then


----------



## jimbo_jim (May 2, 2007)

Alrite Spittn nice grow goin so far. I got 200W of CFL's in my grow space on 1 plant and on thurs it will be 5 wks old, but dont know what type of plant it is. But there are loads of bud sites, just they all look really small and shit. Did urs suddenly start fattening up in the later stages or have i just got a shite plant. Also didnt know if the small buds were due to the cfl's


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 2, 2007)

jimbo_jim said:


> Did urs suddenly start fattening up in the later stages or have i just got a shite plant. Also didnt know if the small buds were due to the cfl's


well, around week 4 of 12/12 my budsites decided to show up, 





week 5 they started to strech, but very little and also my pistols started to change colors. 





Week 6 I noticed more stretching and the buds fattened up a lil, some of the budsites that stretched started to fill in and the crystals had just started forming.







week 7 they were heavy with crystyals, most of them were cloudy, few clear, the tops got bigger and bigger (reaching for light), and it feels like the longer I let them grow the bigger they are gonna get.






^^ even tho that looks like one large cola, its actually a small cola with a bunch of budsites under neath it


in the pic below:
the *red line* shows what is actually the top cola, which is only like an inch and a half long.

the *green lines* represents where the fan leaves used to be before I trimmed them off. 





The budsites above the fan leaves bunch together and make that branch look like one long cola. 

So even tho your buds might not be fattening up, and getting longer, look below it at the nodes where you see fan leaves coming from the main branch, thats where bud is gonna come from.

also it depends on the strain. the plant above is mostly indica, so it stretched on me early on, but my sativa plant is on week 7 as well and can easily grow another week or two. everyday I look and they always have new thick white pistols and barely any crystals on them.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2007)

Last night my fiance and I smoked those buds I've been drying and curing for a while. 

Results:

Plant C
I think it needed a lil more time to cure, very harsh, barely got us high. The Molasses gave the bud a very disgusting taste, it almost tasted as bad as it smells.. It wasnt completely dry bcuz we had to keep lighting it over and over till it stayed lit. The high lasted about 20 mins, which only included munchies and couch lock, not very fun.. but its ok, at least I got SOME bud outta this plant, I was thinking it was gonna be a male or hermie in the begining bcuz it looked as if it stressed itself out. It was always droopy no matter what, and it had the exact same living conditions as the rest..maybe it was just bad genetics? Well for some reason over the last couple of days Plant C looked as if it were dying, maybe it just gave up living, but it looks pretty bad so I decided to just chop off everything except for the best 2 buds on there, just to let them mature in hopes of some more potent weed.

This is whats left on plant C











Bud 1










(Pics were taken using the same camera, what a difference! lol)
Bud2







Plant D 
was very dry..it had been curing for 3 or 4 days when we smoked it, and broke down and burned very easily. it was packed with crystals inside the buds even tho it didnt show very many on the outside. It had a slight molasses taste to it, very harsh and disgusting as well...The high was a creeper..it doesnt hit you at first. After the first couple of puffs, we were just very quiet and focused on the waterfall we were sitting in, watching the water go around us and make its way to the bottom. We watched an ant crawl onto a rock and fall into the water(yeah its that weird..)... then once we finished the blunt in the park, we decided to walk back to the car, then it hit me.....BAM! lol

It was scary, all of a sudden I got paranoid, bcuz people were walking around the park! Once we got back to the car, we sat there for about 20mins staring at the sky, and talking about how much we love each other..lol.. she was in on the driver seat and wanted to pull off...but as soon as she had touched her foot to the pedal her leg began to twitch..and she just kept laughing...and laughing.. and laughing..she was so exhausted form laughing so much she just sat there, staring into the sun. we both experienced an extreme head rush later on where it seemed like a train was going by, but it was the blood rushing to our head. then we realized that plant D had gotten us pretty ripped. It was a slight couch lock afterwards, followed by the munchies..good thing taco bell is right around the corner...lol

This is whats left on plant D





































Plant E
The sativa...all I could say was "wow....this was the BABY!"
Plant E gets us soo fucking high! its like as soon as you hit it, your lungs tighten up, and makes you hold the hit until you relax. Then the second hit gives you a burst of energy and makes everything seem like a movie..from the music to the sunset, plant E makes everything more enjoyable. It puts you in a good mood and keeps u there for about 3 hours! I kept wanting to get up and dance, but I couldnt move my feet, and when I did, they felt like they were made of bricks! It made every topic we talked about more entertaining and hilariously funny. slight munchies afterward, no couch lock. you dont even realize you arent high anymore until you realize everything you gotta do the next day or week(s).

This is whats left on plant E
















all of the high's were different, but the one thing they had in common was they were very coherent, you can talk, walk, understand, listen and think with these highs so it would be good for a wake and bake. I purposely left bud on the plant to mature, and I can tell these have potential to get a LOT stronger.. I'll be back with more updates as they occur.


----------



## SleepyBuds (May 4, 2007)

Nice job man. Yeah that first plant looked pretty weak (the one that didn't get u high), but the others looked good and I'm glad to hear of the good results. What did the trichs look like before this harvest? Let us know how much longer u keep the buds on these plants and how those turn out. Also, do you have anymore of this harvest still curing? Keep us up to date on those too. Good job man!


----------



## SleepyBuds (May 4, 2007)

Here's some pics of my grow from about 5 or 6 days ago...check it out and lemme know whatcha think... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12528-7-wks-into-flower.html


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2007)

SleepyBuds said:


> Here's some pics of my grow from about 5 or 6 days ago...check it out and lemme know whatcha think... https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12528-7-wks-into-flower.html


Very nice! They look very sativa, so theyr not even close to being done yet..I'd say about another 1 or 2 weeks. what strain is that it looks like NYC sour diesel..
I see U got about a million more CFL's than I do too lol.. hopefully I'll grow something that looks remotely close to that next time around! thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## (-)_(-) (May 4, 2007)

wats u'r dry wieght??


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2007)

SleepyBuds said:


> Nice job man. Yeah that first plant looked pretty weak (the one that didn't get u high), but the others looked good and I'm glad to hear of the good results. What did the trichs look like before this harvest? Let us know how much longer u keep the buds on these plants and how those turn out. Also, do you have anymore of this harvest still curing? Keep us up to date on those too. Good job man!


I agree..

The trichs were all cloudy on plant E, about 20/80 - clr/cldy on plant D, and about 25/75 clr/cldy on plant C. I still have the majority of plant C drying right now, and a bud or two from plant D curing. Im thinking wednesday might be the official *chop everything down day* since I've already started germinating 5 more seeds for the next grow and 3 of them are showing taproots already.

























I'll be patient with the last 2 seeds bcuz sativa's and females usually sprout and grow slower than any other ones, so I'd be happy with either


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2007)

(-)_(-) said:


> wats u'r dry wieght??


I harvested exactly 14g's ended up with 5.9g's. 
they started off weighing about 3g's each (2.85 +/- .3g)..then after they dried they ended up being like .7 or .8 a piece.
I'll probably finish up with a little over an oz - 1 1/2oz total.
But I'll go for quality over quantity any day!


----------



## hearmenow (May 4, 2007)

Good report on how they smoked. Thanks. I wonder if anyone else using molasses had that same "disgusting" taste you experienced. Did you use molasses all the way until harvest? Also, when did you stop using nutes/ferts? Did you flush the plants at all before harvest?


----------



## SleepyBuds (May 4, 2007)

I just started flushing my babies today, so hopefully I won't get that molasses taste. NY Sour Diesel? haha where I come from, it's almost impossible to find "good" weed. The most we pay for a quarter is 40, and we have to drive at least 2 hours to find "dank" on the regular. Just smoke that commersh brick weed with tons of seeds and stems. Got tired of paying for that bullshit, do it my own.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> Good report on how they smoked. Thanks.


No prob. 


> I wonder if anyone else using molasses had that same "disgusting" taste you experienced.


i wonder the same thing..everyone says it gives it a nice taste, which isnt entirely true. Its a bitter/sweet taste at first then the aftertaste tastes like vomit. 



> Did you use molasses all the way until harvest?


Yeah..I think Im gonna use molasses the entire veg and only up till week 4 of flowering next grow. I'll flush it out with the rest of the nutes and hopefully the plant will still have the extra sugars needed to give me some better lookin bud.  



> Also, when did you stop using nutes/ferts? Did you flush the plants at all before harvest?


I havent fed these plants in soooo long lol!!!
maybe thats why the one is dying lol..j/k 

I gave them a flush on 4/22...I remember that bcuz it was the first Cavs game of the playoffs and I always flush on basketball night..its the only time I have any peace. The last Nute feeding was a week before that. 




SleepyBuds said:


> I just started flushing my babies today, so hopefully I won't get that molasses taste....


 Yeah I shoulda listened to mogie. he says plants only utilizes it from week 4 - week 6 so after that I shoulda stopped using it. (I think thats correct, I'll double check his post and change it later if its wrong, my bad mog, I still hang on to ur every word.)



> Got tired of paying for that bullshit, do it my own.


we have that in common


----------



## hearmenow (May 4, 2007)

I started using molasses very early in my grow. Probably about week 3 or so of vegging. I now give them every 10 days or so 2 tbs/gallon. I'm on week 5 of flowering and I'll give them another dose on Sunday. After that, one more dose and then I'll hold off. I've never flushed my girls and I'm not sure if I will either. I've just read so many mixed reports on it.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 5, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> I started using molasses very early in my grow. Probably about week 3 or so of vegging. I now give them every 10 days or so 2 tbs/gallon. I'm on week 5 of flowering and I'll give them another dose on Sunday. After that, one more dose and then I'll hold off. I've never flushed my girls and I'm not sure if I will either. I've just read so many mixed reports on it.


If Ur using chemical ferts I'd definitely flush soon, simply bcuz I know that when plants use chemical ferts they leave waste behind (salt) and that waste can cause nute-lockout if you dont rid your soil of it. I know that first hand. If Ur growing organically its not necessary.

did U notice any major advantages to using molasses during vegetative growth??? I dunno if it would be a waste or not to use it that early, so I'd like to hear what your feelings are on that.
________
Day 75 / Flowering 54

I did quite a few changes today. First off I pulled plant C completely, she was just dying and dying, no new growth like the other 2 and her buds were slowly wilting away. confused:  she died off early, was she more indica and the other 2 more sativa? Did she have bad gene's? was she from a hermie plant? did she have a disease? was it bcuz it was 2 plants in 1 pot and the stronger plant killed off the weaker?   Too many possibilities and I have a lot more bagseed growing to do, so I killed it and decided not to waste any more time worrying.  )











I also did a little "Bonsai" to the rootballs on plant D and plant E. I wanted to make them fit into the smaller pots so I could make some room for my 5 (**maybe 6**) new babies [so far 4/5 of them are buried and have at least 1/2 inch taproots and still growing, one seed hasnt done anything in a while so I threw another seed into the paper towel and its possible that I will have 6/6 seeds germinate..  ]

I'm thinking I will re-veg these plants in the same room with the babies starting their vegetative growth, and flower both at the same time. That way if I need to I can just use plant D & E as mothers and cut a few clones from them. Chances are they will continue to flower since they are so far into flowerin and I'll end up killing them and leaveing the extra space to my babies.






This is a comparison shot of plant C's buds (in the foreground) and plant D's buds (in the back)











my next grow will be semi-hydro since I will not be using soil AT ALL..Im growing in a peatmoss/perlite-50/50- soil-less mixture..hopefully they will grow faster than in soil.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 5, 2007)

forgot to mention lights were on 10/14 from monday thru friday of week 7, today I'm switching lighting schedule to 8/16 - light/dark. trichomes are packing onto plant E, seems like layer after layer. Plant D is packed with Trichs but on the inside, so everytime I examine the crystals I gotta open the buds up and my fingers get covered with sticky crystals and smell like some dankness!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 11, 2007)

"The _Grow_ Must go on!"

*Plants D & E* have been in darkness since wednesday and the Buds have gotten SO FAT! I'm completely amazed at their progress! The only problem is that with the growth spurt they shot out brand new white pistols..thats right, about 30% of the pistols were white when they went in there, now about 65% of the pistols are white which means they are no where near done yet. I dont really want them to continue maturing so they dont past peak harvest time, but I dont want to cut them too early..

any advice here would be great.

But I'm also strongly considering re-vegging them. I really loved the way these 2 plants grew and it would be a shame to see their genes die off without even given a chance to re-produce. So Since I already have 4 sprouts above ground Im thinking about just leaving plant D & E in the closet with the others under the 24hr light cycle and as soon as I see a new branch grow from these two I'll give cloning another try and more than likely this time around my patience wont wear down and these will successfully root.

any advice here would be great.

Now for the updates
_________________

Day 81/ Flowering 60

I couldnt get any of the 5 seeds I posted last week to sprout, maybe it was the brand of paper towels I was using. It was said to have contained bleach, so I was forced to germinate 5 more seeds and luckily a frined of mine who is also a grower had some seeds he could spare. So far the 4 seeds have sprouted, the fifth seed is well on its way. I believe he said they were Mr Nice GuyX Something..I cant remember. We had just finished smoking some plant C, and one of his plants so we were pretty stoned but when I find out I'll let U all know. 

No major updates bcuz they are still seedlings, and the others are finishing up. Hopefully someone will know a thing or two about re-vegging and can shed some light on the questions I posted above. I got some pix for you all to enjoy. I'll be back when I find out more about re-vegging or if I have to cut them down I'll let U all know.

good growing to you all
________________________








Group Shot























Plant D














< & ^Plant E




New Babies - Group Shot & Oldest to Youngest


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 11, 2007)

I find it strange how many "theories" a person can bust in one grow. Miracle Gro worked fine, Jiffy Cubes were fine, My tap water was fine even when I didnt let it sit out for 24-48 hrs, I grew with dreaded CFL's, I used mostly cardboard boxes for everything despite warnings of house fires and I could go on and on...

Maybe I really do have a green thumb...?

I dunno...

But this next grow will be 10x better, just watch and see!!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 11, 2007)

hell yeah spitin.
I hope you next grow is as informative as this one has been.

I am thinking of going hydro or soilless on my next grow which will be from clones.
Looking forward to hearing and seeing more from you dude.
Great job..


----------



## SleepyBuds (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, I've had mine on 10-14 for about a week now and can tell a difference in crystal production. All the hairs on the top of the buds are still almost all white, gonna wait until at least a few are red or brown. Checking trichs later today to see how they are. How did the drying and curing of the harvested bud turn out Spittn?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 15, 2007)

SleepyBuds said:


> Yeah, I've had mine on 10-14 for about a week now and can tell a difference in crystal production. All the hairs on the top of the buds are still almost all white, gonna wait until at least a few are red or brown. Checking trichs later today to see how they are. How did the drying and curing of the harvested bud turn out Spittn?


It sux..the weather is too hot and humid! right now its 92*F outside and that takes its toll on everything. the heat causes everything to dry out but the humidity keeps the stems from snapping. hopefully it'll cool off and allow the buds to finish properly.


----------



## mustang420 (May 16, 2007)

does it smell terribly bad outside of the box...could this be done in a closet with no smell by using a carbon filter blowing out of the box?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 16, 2007)

mustang420 said:


> does it smell terribly bad outside of the box...


No But a small ionizer and lots of air freshener takes care of that. 


> could this be done in a closet with no smell by using a carbon filter blowing out of the box?


Yes, I had my plants in my closet for a while with very little or no smell..


----------



## FlipAPenny (May 16, 2007)

Wow, looks good. How much bud are you expecting to harvest?

LOL! I'm sure everybody looked under my name to see if I was a stranger. I always see this question from strangers and I thought it would be funny. If you didn't think it was funny go smoke a joint and come back to this post and read it again. If you still don't think it's funny let me know and it's back to the drawing board for me and my jokes.

Looks good Spittin'


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 16, 2007)

FlipAPenny said:


> Wow, looks good. How much bud are you expecting to harvest?
> 
> LOL! I'm sure everybody looked under my name to see if I was a stranger. I always see this question from strangers and I thought it would be funny. If you didn't think it was funny go smoke a joint and come back to this post and read it again. If you still don't think it's funny let me know and it's back to the drawing board for me and my jokes.
> 
> Looks good Spittin'


 Gotta love a great sense of humor! Thanks for stoppin by FlipAPenny. hopefully you wont be a stranger and will stick aroung this great site and taking in all this useful info.

____________
Week 12.5 / Flowering Week 9.5/ Day 7 Reveg

Few update shots.
The older ones are doing great. I actually found a couple seeds in a few buds..I dunno what that was all about but whatever. I was hoping for a hermie so these 2 would have some seeds behind bcuz this Re-veg is taking its toll. The babies are growing so much faster than the mature ones. Check out the growing they've done within the last 5 days:

















more pics to come.

feel free to ask any questions or leave comments.


----------



## FlipAPenny (May 16, 2007)

Spittn4cash said:


> Gotta love a great sense of humor! Thanks for stoppin by FlipAPenny. hopefully you wont be a stranger and will stick aroung this great site and taking in all this useful info.
> 
> No doubt No Doubt! I got my seeds germinating right now and will be runnin' a flood tray hydro. Once I plant my seeds I will start my grow journal and will be notorious for askin' too many questions. But hey, that's what we're here for right?
> 
> -Peace


----------



## OhYesTheDopeMan (May 17, 2007)

My oh my shit is looking good! So you only vegged for 21 days? I guess because you had limited space, I wanted to veg early to be figured since I have the space to get them a nice size. Nice bud though man you're gonna be smokin that soon


----------



## boricuaboi (Jun 5, 2007)

where do u get mylar from in cleveland ???? or what do u use


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 5, 2007)

I used the backside of giftwrapping. its shiny and reflective, this stuffs been sitting around for years tho, I dunno if they still use mylar for gift wrapping tho


boricuaboi said:


> where do u get mylar from in cleveland ???? or what do u use


----------



## boricuaboi (Jun 7, 2007)

LIke around christmas!! I was at walmart looking for it when i go to the hood dollar store where i use to live they sold it for 59 cent but they closed down!!!


----------



## trailer park guy (Jun 7, 2007)

boricuaboi said:


> where do u get mylar from in cleveland ???? or what do u use


cheaphydroponics.com is in Cleveland but I think it's only mail order.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 2, 2008)

its good when U can laugh at ur first harvest.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 2, 2008)

check out the next journal:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/13590-my-re-vegging-journal-any.html


----------



## inbudwetrust (Mar 14, 2008)

In no way should that grow be considered a success, not only was it dangerous, but all that work produced not even an ounce. those plants looked unhealthy since day one, so recheck the thumb, not very green to me. Tap water sucks, let it sit out, all that shit builds up in the soil. Bit of advice, accomplish a soil grow before you move to hydro.



Spittn4cash said:


> I find it strange how many "theories" a person can bust in one grow. Miracle Gro worked fine, Jiffy Cubes were fine, My tap water was fine even when I didnt let it sit out for 24-48 hrs, I grew with dreaded CFL's, I used mostly cardboard boxes for everything despite warnings of house fires and I could go on and on...
> 
> Maybe I really do have a green thumb...?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 15, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> In no way should that grow be considered a success, not only was it dangerous, but all that work produced not even an ounce. those plants looked unhealthy since day one, so recheck the thumb, not very green to me. Tap water sucks, let it sit out, all that shit builds up in the soil. Bit of advice, accomplish a soil grow before you move to hydro.


since when is it dangerous to grow in a rubbermaid tub with CFL's? Ive seen ppl do more in less, obviously U have more learning and reading to do. 

and U have to produce over an OZ in order for a grow to be considered "successful"? I actually yeilded close to 2OZ. but if u actually read the journal Ud know that I harvested in sections, plus I cloned twice, early in flowering and week 9 of flowering/ week 1 of re-veg.

do u even know what a healthy plant looks like? if they werent healthy they wouldnt have lived. I dont control genetics.

but considering this was my first grow, under CFL's, I would say it was alright. maybe ur tap water sucks, but mine is fine. 

so if u have to let urs sit out then do what u do but heres some advice for u- dont come into someone elses thread thats over a yr old and question a persons experience or their "green thumb". 

within that yr Ive grown over 100 different plants (18 plants were hydro), mostly from bagseed and clones but regardless U shouldnt come into a persons first grow journal and talk down on what they did.

too bad I had to tear ur msg apart like that but ur really speaking on shit U know nothing about.

stay in ur place son.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Mar 15, 2008)

if staying in my place son means, staying with my healthy vibrant green plants, which so happen to be under the correct lighting, airflow temps, nutrients. Then Ok I will. I will keep this post so I can show you pics of my nugs, you can decide for yourself. Anyway your right shouldnt have dogged you in your thread. so I am sorry about that.


----------



## aqueous (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, i'm thinking about doing a rubbermaid grow too and was wondering what kind of light leakage and heat problems you had. Also did you use some sort of carbon filter?


----------



## illicit5 (Jul 14, 2008)

hey outthere i am totaly new to the hydro sceen and i dont know alot but i would like to build my own and i do know alot about cloneing so i dont have to worry about male plants so i want to use a rubbermade container to conserve space is there any one out there that could show me how to do this and help me out a lil i would really appreaciate it sooo much thanks to you all and keep up the good work OVER GROW THE GOV


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jul 14, 2008)

the same principles apply to any grow room, you need moving air, plenty of light, reflective material all around, temp and humidity control. 

everything else are variables that can change. as long as U have those basic needs taken care of U should be able to produce something..
good luck


----------



## locoutsmokedout1331 (Jan 22, 2009)

dont be a hater foo. that mans shit looks strait to me. them ladies are not even that old wait and see. 
If you think something is wrong tell that man what you think he should do better, I dont see you with any suggestions!!!!!!
dont just hate.


----------



## squigggs (Jan 22, 2009)

those plants look terrrrrrible dude


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 24, 2009)

OMG..Ive never seen anybody get as much hate in a Grow Journal as I have in this 2yr old thread..but thats ok, keep the hate coming.


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 26, 2009)

yoyoyo im here.
one favor is to check mine out too


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 26, 2009)

no prob Id be glad to..U got a sweet ass setup man


----------



## gucci rob (Jan 27, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## growman3666 (Jan 27, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> no prob Id be glad to..U got a sweet ass setup man


thanks dude i once had a rubbermaid grow that eventually had a 400watt hps put in it, it was some crazy shit


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Apr 7, 2009)

Everwun else wuz postin n yer journal, so I thunk to myself, I thunk "Self, you should too", that's wot I thunk.
It wuz good readin............Reefer will get u thru times of no money, but money won't get u thru times of no reefer.


----------



## growman3666 (Apr 7, 2009)

[Reefer will get u thru times of no money, but money won't get u thru times of no reefer.[/quote]



amen


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 8, 2009)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Everwun else wuz postin n yer journal, so I thunk to myself, I thunk "Self, you should too", that's wot I thunk.
> It wuz good readin............Reefer will get u thru times of no money, but money won't get u thru times of no reefer.


lol ur name is fucking great. thats what i keep tellin my girl....shes addicted to what i do


----------



## TerrapinStation (Oct 5, 2009)

I read this whole thing, and inbudwetrust was 100% right. Your weed looked like shit and really unhealthy from the end to finish. Your obviously no expert so stay in your place... son. The whole grow just looked disgusting. It was not appealing at all. If you've grown over 100 plants then you would take the feedback as your plants looking like complete shit as valid. Unless all your 100 grows look that terrible and really have no legit palette. Don't even bother commenting or trying to tear my response apart cuz I don't care. My opinion and inbudwetrusts is that your grow was pathetic and a waste of time.


----------



## BigKill (Oct 26, 2009)

You risked catching a felony charge growing trash and incriminating yourself posting it on a forum being friendly as a box of kittens disclosing where you at. You even fucked up drying it out ;getting headaches. Next time start your grow with Box Basil or regular Basil because weed ain't your place. Good thing you didn't invest in timers, your just fucking off your money. It's a weed! How do you fuck up growing a weed!?


----------



## HerbGreenz (Oct 27, 2009)

instead of knocking him, why dont you give him advise?

isnt that what this forum is for?


----------



## Dandy420 (Feb 14, 2011)

you can buy it in hunting section at walmart .emergency blanket..you get alot for 3 bucks .good luck


----------

